# Fostering sure is hard work!



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The rescue I am with does it differently. After applications are approved the foster mother and the rescue select which family the foster mom will call first to come over and see the dogs with their family. This greatly limit the hassles to the foster families.
How did all those families get your home address and phone number?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Our rescue doesn't have prospective families go to the foster's home. They meet up at the rescue's headquarters, where the potential adopter gets to spend time with the dog, see if their other dog/s get along with the potential new family member, and then if it's all a go, the adopters fill out the paperwork and pay the adoption fee. I would never foster if people could ring up and insist on coming over at any time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRNT works similarly. The adoption coordinator screens the applications, then sends them to the foster. The applicants don't have foster's contact info until the foster calls them. 

We also pick the one we think is the best match for our foster dog, and work only with that one family until they either adopt or I decide they are not the right family. 

If the rescue you are fostering for has an adoption coordinator, ask them to help you narrow it down to the top 2, then call just one of them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful, why doesn't he fit with your family?


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Since I am traveling for the holidays, I let the coordinator know that I am unable to take him with us(the family we are visiting aren't comfortable with another dog in the house). An approved family who has been waiting for the right dog for them is staying in town and along with the coordinator's help, will be staying with the foster to see if it works out for them. If not he will come back home to us until we do find the home that suits him perfectly.

I spoke with several families who are interested in him and I gave my number to one other family who was also approved and has been waiting for months for their dog to show up to the adopt-a-thon in case they had questions. I didn't think I was going to get a call so soon.

I love the dog to pieces and he is the sweetest thing to walk this earth but my main goal was to get a second dog to play with my first dog. Our foster is very laid back and only has eyes for his 'person', which in this case is the bf. Allie is constantly bringing toys to him wanting to play but he wants nothing to do with her.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

GoldenKat said:


> I love the dog to pieces and he is the sweetest thing to walk this earth but my main goal was to get a second dog to play with my first dog. Our foster is very laid back and only has eyes for his 'person', which in this case is the bf. Allie is constantly bringing toys to him wanting to play but he wants nothing to do with her.


Oh man, if only I were able to afford a second dog right now, he sounds like just the kind of dog who would get along with my Flora, who also wants... nothing to do with other dogs. :

He's gorgeous! So is your Allie.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I didn't notice kitty on the first look.

Cool how they are all getting along happily and the foster isn't going nuts and chasing the kitty.

Both dogs are great looking!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Are you with Neuse River? If so, the coordinator isn't supposed to be giving potential adopters your contact information. They are supposed to forward applications to you and then you contact whoever you want to have meet your foster dog. If the coordinators aren't following those steps, you need to let Pat know and she will get it straightened out.

Is that one of the boys that came from the coast last week? He is just beautiful!


----------

